# Revendre applis iPad



## ergu (8 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,
L'an dernier, j'ai acheté un iPad 1.
Après un an d'utilisation, je suis arrivé au constat que le format ne me convenait pas.
Je le revend donc, sans aucune envie d'acheter un 2 (ni un 3, ni...)

Sauf que, entre temps, j'ai acheté un certain nombre d'applis sur le store pour cet iPad, applis qui encombrent inutilement mon iTunes (et donc mon DD) et dont je voudrais me débarrasser.

Y a-t-il un moyen de revendre à un tiers les applis achetées sur le store ?
(ou les coller sur le iPad, l'acheteur en fait ce qu'il veut ce n'est plus à moi)

Il n'existe pas de AppStoreOcazz ?
Ou de AppPuces ?

On peut acheter mais pas revendre (ou donner) ?


----------



## r e m y (8 Novembre 2011)

Les applications étant liées à ton compte iTunesStore, si tu les cédais il faudrait donner en même temps les références de ce compte (nom et mot de passe), ce qui ne me semble pas souhaitable.


----------



## ergu (8 Novembre 2011)

C'est ce qu'il me semblait.
Je trouve ça très pervers.

Par exemple, pour un jeu, dans n'importe quel autre écosystème, quand tu as fini le jeux, tu peux le préter, le donner, le revendre.
Là, non.

Ce que tu achètes ne t'appartient pas complètement.
Ou plutôt, ça t'appartient tellement que tu ne peux plus t'en défaire.


----------



## euclide (8 Novembre 2011)

Les applis sont enregistrées sur ton disque dur dans ton dossier itunes/mobile applications/ (sur pc).

Donc tu dois pouvoir les supprimer de ton ordi comme ça. Ou via itunes.


----------



## ergu (8 Novembre 2011)

Bah ouais, mais j'ai du mal à supprimer ce que j'ai acheté, j'ai l'impression d'avoir foutu mon fric par la fenêtre (ce qui est de toutes façons le cas pour la plupart d'entre elles, mais c'est un autre sujet)
A la limite, je préfèrerais les donner à quelqu'un qui en a besoin (ou envie).

Bref, pas possible.
Société de surconsommation...


----------



## r e m y (8 Novembre 2011)

ergu a dit:


> C'est ce qu'il me semblait.
> Je trouve ça très pervers.
> 
> Par exemple, pour un jeu, dans n'importe quel autre écosystème, quand tu as fini le jeux, tu peux le préter, le donner, le revendre.
> ...



C'est plutôt qu'Apple renforce la notion de vente d'une simple license d'utilisation, non transférable à un autre utilisateur


----------



## laurange (9 Novembre 2011)

ergu a dit:


> Bah ouais, mais j'ai du mal à supprimer ce que j'ai acheté, j'ai l'impression d'avoir foutu mon fric par la fenêtre (ce qui est de toutes façons le cas pour la plupart d'entre elles, mais c'est un autre sujet)
> A la limite, je préfèrerais les donner à quelqu'un qui en a besoin (ou envie).
> 
> Bref, pas possible.
> Société de surconsommation...




Les apps ne sont pas chères à la base car elles n'ont plus aucune valeur après l'achat.
en fait nous payons que le prix de différence de valeur entre le neuf et la revente.
en plus les apps sont retéléchargeables à volonté, donc elles peuvent être effacées sans pb

cette différence de prix n'existe pratiquement pas dans les livres numériques et ça me dérange. un livre numérique perd aussi toute valeur dès qu'il est acheté.


----------



## Fred 80 (9 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,
Légalement, est ce que l'on a le droit de revendre un ordinateur avec ses logiciels ?
Je suppose que oui


----------



## ergu (9 Novembre 2011)

Je pense que oui - mais dès que l'acheteur veut refaire une clean install, il l'a dans le... vu que les logiciels achetés sont liés à un compte et non à une machine.


----------



## Gwen (9 Novembre 2011)

Fred 80 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Légalement, est ce que l'on a le droit de revendre un ordinateur avec ses logiciels ?
> Je suppose que oui



Si tu les détruis de chez toi, oui cela peut être possible. Attention, bien lire le contrat, certains logiciels sont interdit de revente par les particuliers. 

Dans ce cas la, non, c'est impossible a moins d'avoir confiance en la personne et de lui autoriser l'accès a ton compte et donc ta carte bancaire.


----------



## Heatflayer (10 Novembre 2011)

[boulet] Combien tu vends ton iPad ?  [/boulet]


----------



## ergu (10 Novembre 2011)

[On sait jamais]
http://occasion.macg.co/showproduct.php/product/196132/cat/81
[/On sait jamais]


----------



## Heatflayer (10 Novembre 2011)

! 

Ce que je vais te dire va te donner encore plus l'impression de jeter ton argent en l'air par les fenêtres, mais sur le refurb -quand il est approvisionné- les iPad 1G 16Gb WiFi se vendent à 289, avec 1 an de garantie ... !


----------



## ergu (10 Novembre 2011)

Je me disais aussi que j'avais eu peu de retours...
Merci pour l'info.
De toutes façons, un prix d'occasion, ça peut se discuter...

Pour l'argent par les fenêtres...
Le iPad m'a été utile pendant un an et, au moins, lui, il conserve une valeur d'occasion - pas sûr que ce soit le cas des autres tablettes du marché un an après leur achat.
hé, hé, hé.


----------



## Heatflayer (10 Novembre 2011)

Je t'en prie, on est sur un forum c'est bien pour échanger ! 

Pour info, Mac2Sell côte ton appareil à 210.



> Le iPad m'a été utile pendant un an et, au moins, lui, il conserve une valeur d'occasion - pas sûr que ce soit le cas des autres tablettes du marché un an après leur achat.
> hé, hé, hé.



Ça, c'est bien vu


----------



## Fred 80 (10 Novembre 2011)

gwen a dit:


> Si tu les détruis de chez toi, oui cela peut être possible. Attention, bien lire le contrat, certains logiciels sont interdit de revente par les particuliers.
> 
> Dans ce cas la, non, c'est impossible a moins d'avoir confiance en la personne et de lui autoriser l'accès a ton compte et donc ta carte bancaire.


Il faudrait vérifier si les appui ne rentrent pas dans ce domaine en étant monopsone et un seul utilisateur.

Sur le fond il est toujours possible de refiler le compte existant en retirantes coordonnées bancaires.


----------



## Heatflayer (10 Novembre 2011)

Refiler son compte à quelqu'un ... Mouais, même sans données bancaires c'est un peu nul. 

Pourquoi ces séries de "......." Fred 80?
[EDIT Gwen] C'est corrigé.


----------



## ergu (10 Novembre 2011)

Il y a un bug sur le forum, les messages se trouvent parfois postés en plein d'exemplaires d'un coup aujourd'hui.


----------



## Fred 80 (10 Novembre 2011)

Heatflayer a dit:


> Refiler son compte à quelqu'un ... Mouais, même sans données bancaires c'est un peu nul.
> 
> Pourquoi ces séries de "......." Fred 80?
> [EDIT Gwen] C'est corrigé.


En même temps si tu revend un iPad a quoi te sert ton compte ?
(mais ce n'est peut-être pas valable s'il y a une autre machine sur le compte.


----------



## subsole (10 Novembre 2011)

Fred 80 a dit:


> En même temps si tu revend un iPad a quoi te sert ton compte ?
> (mais ce n'est peut-être pas valable s'il y a une autre machine sur le compte.



On peut imaginer qu'il à un Mac et/ou un iPhone, je sais, j'ai beaucoup trop d'imagination.
 ergu, tu ferais mieux de revendre ton compte. (Tu peux même le vendre plusieurs fois. ^^)


----------

